# Caps lock visual indicator Windows 8



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

I found the caps lock on/off beep but it appears there`s no visual screen notification like previous. Any ideas please?:smile:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How can I turn on a visual warning for the caps lock key?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

SpywareDr said:


> How can I turn on a visual warning for the caps lock key?


Thank You. I don`t see anything like *"use text or visual alternative".* :smile:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Downloads | DKpcCODE | Custom Software Development


----------

